# Petsupermarket be TROLLING me into buying more fish..



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night I made a trip to Petsupermarket with my mom to buy cat food.. It didn't end well.

This is the same store that only usually has plain red and dark blue veiltails.. But not this time.. 

Looks like I'll be buying tanks soon. No names yet. I was just shocked my mom let me get them! 

The first one is this gorgeous all opaque male.. Not sure what tail type. I'm thinking VT, he's just very young. I've been getting SOOOOOO lucky with white bettas lately! I got my all white delta tail boy Winter 2 weeks ago! Finding rare ones all of a sudden! 























Here's another one, no name yet either. I couldn't pass this gorgeous marble. No clue on his tail type, his body is quite large to be young like the all opaque one. 
























So thanks.. I hope you enjoy and please comment!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am super jealous, there both really gorgeous o-o and there either (both) HM, DT, or SDT


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> am super jealous, there both really gorgeous o-o and there either (both) HM, DT, or SDT


:O cool, not bad for $2.99 each, eh? xD Would it help to get some flaring pics?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

omg not fair!! XD and yea it would thanks


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> omg not fair!! XD and yea it would thanks


Will get right on that!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely finds.. jealous!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Both are beautiful! So jealous!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Any more opinions on tail types?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

And names? Rofl.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Super pretty! The first may look like a VT, but im thinking the second will be either a HM or DT


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

holy cupcakes!! Those are two handsome boys!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

ROFL. Thank you guys! I'm so in love with them. I can't wait till I get my $60 monday so I can buy them tanks and get them out of the cups! I'm thinking either two 3g tanks or one divided 5g.. Hmm..


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow very lucky finds and I am in love with your second male!


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

first order of bussiness, to me they both look anything but VT, waiting to see flare pics. Don't do flare pics until they are adjusted into proper tanks. On that note, I would rather see them in their own 3gallon heated tanks. Best of luck


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

I would want to see the White one in a sperate 3g, you know, too risky to put in a divided tank unless some totally flukey disaster happens..


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I know almost nothing about tail types yet but the second fish looks
like a "dragon scale"?

Both are grand!


----------



## popcornprincess (Feb 26, 2012)

White one: Angel
Green One: spot or Benji


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Notice bettafish.com on my laptop in the first pictures. xD That shows how much of my life I spend wasting staring at gorgeous fishies xD


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that little dragon really green like that? What a score. He looks like a plakat to me.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I looove that second boy, just gorgeous!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> Is that little dragon really green like that? What a score. He looks like a plakat to me.


He's actually blue.. I named him freedom since he's red, white and blue. The flash made it green.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: I wish pet stores near me sold fish like that!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OP doesn't understand definition of trolling..

Nice fish though, second guy looks like a copper to me


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> OP doesn't understand definition of trolling..
> 
> Nice fish though, second guy looks like a copper to me


I'm sure the store didn't dangle the fish in front of him to lure him into the store, but the spirit of the word is present ;-)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolling_(fishing)


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL I suppose, but I don't think OP meant that kind


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They both look like either DT-HM. That's a good price for them though. Nice finds. I came across a white Betta and didn't get him, the one I got died the next day, I was mad.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> LOL I suppose, but I don't think OP meant that kind


I'm an avid Omegle/ChatRoulette troll.. I know what trolling really means rofl. xD I just said this as a joke to sort of give my sorry self an excuse for buying two more fish when it was really just my fault. LOL.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jrf456 said:


> I'm an avid Omegle/ChatRoulette troll.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


>


----------

